# OBS Engine Nano Review



## daniel craig (12/3/17)

After a huge success with the Engine RTA, OBS has released a single coil Nano version of the RTA to compete in the single coil market. Although it’s a ‘Nano’, don’t let its name mislead you! OBS has incorporated a lot of the same great features of their standard model onto their Nano version with a few small changes. The Nano features a single-coil build deck instead of the original Velocity deck and an improved airflow system to improve flavor. Can this RTA compete against the other great single coil RTA’s or is this just another rushed product? Let’s find out.



*Here are the specs of the RTA:*

· Size: 25*54.5mm
· Weight: 52g
· E-liquid Capacity: 5.3ml
· Material: 304-Stainless
· Top airflow system
· Patented top side filling design
· Endurance and big e-liquid capacity
· Precise design of air circulation system
· Accurate locating Bar and Slot design to perfect align your airflow
· Leak-proof




*What’s in the box:*

· 1 x Engine NANO
· 1 x Spare glass
· 1 x RTA Accessory series bag




*Packaging:*
The OBS Engine Nano comes packaged the same as any other of their products. Inside the box you get your Engine Nano, an Allen key, a spare glass, user manual and spares. At first I expected this Nano version to be smaller than the Engine (standard model) but instead, it is actually the same size as the original and holds a tad bit more juice than the standard model.

*Design:*
Visually, the Nano and the Standard model is identical besides for a small engraving of the word “Nano” on the chimney section. The previous engine, had gained recognition for its top-airflow only option which prevented leaking completely. The same system has been implemented with this RTA with a few minor tweaks done to improve flavor. This RTA really is a beauty, especially in black. It has a 25mm diameter and holds up to 5.3ml of juice. It’s definitely on the big/bulky side but nowadays with exotic coils becoming the norm, it may be a pro to you. The build quality of this RTA is fantastic! The machining is excellent and the threads are nice and smooth.




*Building and Wicking:*
Setting up the OBS Engine Nano is very easy. The Engine Nano deck has a simple two post design. The posts are very close together and the post holes are ‘staggered’, making it easier to insert your coils. This tank is a breeze to build on and doesn’t require much/any experience.

The most important thing when it comes to this RTA is the wicking. The bottom of the build deck has two large wicking slots that lead directly into the juice well of the tank so you have to make sure that the cotton goes through these holes to reach the e-liquid. Your cotton should be thick enough to prevent flooding which will result in spit back, but not too thick to prevent e-liquid from saturating the wicks. That said, wicking this tank is also an easy task.

Like its predecessor, the Engine Nano features a ‘notch’ system that requires the base and the tank to be perfectly aligned in order to assemble it together. So make sure that the two little notches on the inner barrel of the tank are aligned with the two grooves on the bottom of the build deck and that the bigger airflow hole faces the front of the coil, when putting the tank together.

In the standard model of this tank, the air hits the coils from above, coming through two slots on the top of the chimney. With the Nano, they are positioned on the sides of the chimney section, to improve flavour. IMO Flavor could have been a tad better if they removed the airflow that hits the coil from behind.




*Refilling:*
If you have used any of the side fill OBS tanks you would know how easy it is to fill. The fill ports on this RTA is massive so you won’t be having any issues with big droppers or anything like that.

*Performance: *
After using this RTA exclusively for about +-2 weeks, there's a couple of things I have noticed. The lack of bottom airflow means you don’t have to worry about leaking, but also that any flooding in the chamber due to incorrect wicking will result in spit back so its very important that you wick this RTA correctly.

Using the Clapton coil they include with the RTA, the performance has been excellent even at 40w. The flavor it produces is great and the vapour production is excellent. For a single coil RTA, I am definitely impressed with the vapour production. This RTA has more airflow than I am used to so I do close up the airflow a bit as I like a nice restrictive lung hit. This is definitely not a MTL style RTA at all and has a lot of airflow.

*Pro’s:*

· Great flavor
· Great vapour production
· Easy to build and wick
· Extremely user friendly build deck
· Excellent build quality
· Leak-proof
· Lots of airflow

*Cons:*

· May get spit back if wicking is incorrect
· *Too much airflow* (Subjective)
· *Somewhat noisier than other RTA’s*




If you guys have any questions regarding this RTA, feel free to ask

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## kev mac (12/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> After a huge success with the Engine RTA, OBS has released a single coil Nano version of the RTA to compete in the single coil market. Although it’s a ‘Nano’, don’t let its name mislead you! OBS has incorporated a lot of the same great features of their standard model onto their Nano version with a few small changes. The Nano features a single-coil build deck instead of the original Velocity deck and an improved airflow system to improve flavor. Can this RTA compete against the other great single coil RTA’s or is this just another rushed product? Let’s find out.
> View attachment 87941
> 
> 
> ...


Good job Dan, I definitely want this one. I rate it's big brother the best in class for 2016 and if the tank's half as good it is a winner.Love the fact that it is a single coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richelo Killian (12/3/17)

I got mine from China as well, and could not agree more on all your pro's and cons!

LOVELY tank!

Airflow will smack you upside the head!

One con I think you left out ... This thing sucks juice like a V12 Turbo, running at FULL speed all the time!

I am floored with how quickly I go through a tank. About 30 mins to clear out 5.3ml's!

LOVE the tank overall, and it has already become the 1st tank I grab when I go out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (12/3/17)

Richelo Killian said:


> I got mine from China as well, and could not agree more on all your pro's and cons!
> 
> LOVELY tank!
> 
> ...


I agree with that con. This thing is by no means economic  it's named the engine and its it's named rightfully so.


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> After a huge success with the Engine RTA, OBS has released a single coil Nano version of the RTA to compete in the single coil market. Although it’s a ‘Nano’, don’t let its name mislead you! OBS has incorporated a lot of the same great features of their standard model onto their Nano version with a few small changes. The Nano features a single-coil build deck instead of the original Velocity deck and an improved airflow system to improve flavor. Can this RTA compete against the other great single coil RTA’s or is this just another rushed product? Let’s find out.
> View attachment 87941
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent review @daniel craig. Now I am even more convinced this is a must have addition to my collection. Thanks. Been an OBS fan since the Crius days.

Just one question, could you post a picture of the inside of the atomiser chamber so one can get an understanding of the airflow you described? I am trying to picture it mentally but can not get my head around it.

Thanks again for the great review!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (12/3/17)

Raindance said:


> Excellent review @daniel craig. Now I am even more convinced this is a must have addition to my collection. Thanks. Been an OBS fan since the Crius days.
> 
> Just one question, could you post a picture of the inside of the atomiser chamber so one can get an understanding of the airflow you described? I am trying to picture it mentally but can not get my head around it.
> 
> ...


The Crius was also a favourite of mine which I've used for a very long time. The Engine Nano really is a nice single coil RTA. From the build quality to the overall performance it works well. That said, the Merlin Mini still my favourite in flavor but due to its 2ml capacity, I find myself using this Engine Nano more because while flavor isn't as good as the Merlin Mini, it isn't too bad or far from what I expect. You will definitely not be disappointed with this RTA.

I will post a picture of the chamber section just now. For visual reference, inside of the chamber you'll see 2 notches like in the Engine which is there to click into place and perfectly align the airflow. You will also notice a big 'Rectangle' on the front side which is you airflow and faces the front of your coil (The part you see). Directly opposite this airflow, there's a smaller hole which hits the coil from the back (behind the post). I'll take a picture shortly to give you a better understanding of how this whole system works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/3/17)

@Raindance This is a pic I have found on the web. You can see the airflow a little (The circled area). I will upload a better a picture of it soon so that you can see it clearly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Raindance This is a pic I have found on the web. You can see the airflow a little (The circled area). I will upload a better a picture of it soon so that you can see it clearly.


Aha! now I see, the double walls of the chamber with the outer wall being the juice flow control and air flow tube. The two notches being a different size so it can only be assembled with the various holes at the correct placement.

This is my first look at a top airflow atty, so the technology is a bit new to me. Much appreciated, thanks!

Regards


----------



## daniel craig (12/3/17)

@Raindance 

This is the big airflow which faces the front of the coils.





This is the smaller airflow slot that faces the back of the coil.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Raindance (12/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Raindance
> 
> This is the big airflow which faces the front of the coils.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated @daniel craig, thanks.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (12/3/17)

Thanks for the review @daniel craig . I am so getting one of these soon. I've been using my Engine as almost my only RTA since I got it, only taking it off for my Serpent Mini since I've been on a bit of a single coil craze lately.. I can already see it, 26AWG Ni80, 0.5ohms, 30W, juice and battery life for days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/3/17)

Caveman said:


> Thanks for the review @daniel craig . I am so getting one of these soon. I've been using my Engine as almost my only RTA since I got it, only taking it off for my Serpent Mini since I've been on a bit of a single coil craze lately.. I can already see it, 26AWG Ni80, 0.5ohms, 30W, juice and battery life for days.


My only gripe with dual coil RTA'S is that the juice consumption is crazy, especially with the engine. That said, many users love the Engine because of its flavor production and the fact that it doesn't leak. This tank is ideal to carry around. For going out this is the tank I would carry around because I can be rest assured there won't be any leaking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (12/3/17)

kev mac said:


> Good job Dan, I definitely want this one. I rate it's big brother the best in class for 2016 and if the tank's half as good it is a winner.Love the fact that it is a single coil.


It will definitely meet your standards. You won't be disappointed at all. I love my single coil RTA'S, they are all I use nowadays. The only time I use dual coils is when I use my RDA.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (15/3/17)

Great review @daniel craig  any idea which vendor has them? 

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (15/3/17)

OhmzRaw said:


> Great review @daniel craig  any idea which vendor has them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


@OhmzRaw 

https://theecigstore.co.za/MAT408/OBS Engine Nano

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (19/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> @OhmzRaw
> 
> https://theecigstore.co.za/MAT408/OBS Engine Nano


Any new info about this tank. I have seen alot off YouTube videos some say best result it to make coil 3.5 less than that then flavour is not that great. Witch coil will be the best. I have ordered one and will probably get it in a few weeks.


----------



## Richelo Killian (19/3/17)

Dolfie said:


> Any new info about this tank. I have seen alot off YouTube videos some say best result it to make coil 3.5 less than that then flavour is not that great. Witch coil will be the best. I have ordered one and will probably get it in a few weeks.



There is no such thing as perfect coil that will for everyone. You have to experiment and find the RIGH 1 for YOU.

For me, Nih80, 3mm, 24G, 7 wraps, firing at 0.50 ohm and 26W. PERFECT for me.

Find your own perfect for you through experimenting.

LOVE my nano, and right now, my only all day tank.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CMMACKEM (28/3/17)

Cloud Lounge have this for R320. Seems to be a very good price.

https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/tanks/products/obs-engine-nano-rta


----------



## daniel craig (28/3/17)

@Caveman

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caveman (28/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> @Caveman


Thank you so much. Order placed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/3/17)

Caveman said:


> Thank you so much. Order placed!


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and impression on it.


----------



## Caveman (28/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and impression on it.


Will do them soon as I get it. Their shop in Ruimsig is like 10km away from me, I took courier anyway lol, just now its only at the Fourways branch. Hopefully they deliver tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (30/3/17)

Finally got mine. Strange thing tho, mine doesn't have the staggered post holes.






Apparently there are a few people that has the same thing. Will post a build and my thoughts shortly

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (30/3/17)

Caveman said:


> Finally got mine. Strange thing tho, mine doesn't have the staggered post holes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is rather strange. I had an early bird version (from China) before it reached SA shores and mine had the staggered posts. Even the reviewers had staggered posts so it's probably that OBS decided to change it or maybe a mistake. Check and verify it's authenticity.


----------



## Caveman (30/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> That is rather strange. I had an early bird version (from China) before it reached SA shores and mine had the staggered posts. Even the reviewers had staggered posts so it's probably that OBS decided to change it or maybe a mistake. Check and verify it's authenticity.


I checked the QR code and it said it is authentic, typed it into obs website and it just said that it has already been queried lol.. I read on reddit they changed it and didn't let anybody know. For interest sake, what was your included coil resistance?


----------



## daniel craig (30/3/17)

Caveman said:


> I checked the QR code and it said it is authentic, typed it into obs website and it just said that it has already been queried lol.. I read on reddit they changed it and didn't let anybody know. For interest sake, what was your included coil resistance?


Built and wicked, it reads at 0.34


----------



## spiv (30/3/17)

I think the staggered post holes make it easy if your coils match the holes. If you get prebuilt coils that don't match, it would suck. 
That's my 2c on why they leveled them.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (30/3/17)

It's a thing of beauty.















Airflow is massive, more than enough to cool even the craziest builds.
Airflow is smooth as can be.
Flavor is seriously good, might rival the normal Engine actually.
Clouds are very good for a single coil RTA.
Just as a testament, first build on it and no issues. I chained it hot and it's wicking like a champ.

Just pros for me so far. Very very happy.
Vaping some Canary Coulis DIY. Delicious

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/3/17)

Caveman said:


> It's a thing of beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you loving it. My experience has been the same. I use the coil it came with and it works well. I've had no issues at all, mostly subjective cons which is explained in my review.


----------



## Caveman (30/3/17)

daniel craig said:


> Glad you loving it. My experience has been the same. I use the coil it came with and it works well. I've had no issues at all, mostly subjective cons which is explained in my review.


I pretty much agree with your cons. I haven't had any spitback on mine before, the only thing I notice is a flooding of the deck if you don't fill up those wicking holes properly. Other than that, I have no real issues with it. I already closed the airflow 1/4 as it is a tad much for me. Your review is pretty much spot on. Can't really say much more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/3/17)

Caveman said:


> I pretty much agree with your cons. I haven't had any spitback on mine before, the only thing I notice is a flooding of the deck if you don't fill up those wicking holes properly. Other than that, I have no real issues with it. I already closed the airflow 1/4 as it is a tad much for me. Your review is pretty much spot on. Can't really say much more.


I tried to cover every aspect of this RTA so I mentioned even the smallest of cons. The only time you'll ever get spit back is if you don't use enough cotton. 

I have only 1/4 of the airflow opened. This tank has a lot of airflow. Too much for my preference but after closing it, it's much better.


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/3/17)

you guys all are making me so jealous. My engine has always been my favorite tank. The only thing i didnt like was dual coils. I will join this train soon. Cheapest place to get it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (30/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> you guys all are making me so jealous. My engine has always been my favorite tank. The only thing i didnt like was dual coils. I will join this train soon. Cheapest place to get it?





CMMACKEM said:


> Cloud Lounge have this for R320. Seems to be a very good price.
> 
> https://www.cloudloungevapery.co.za/collections/tanks/products/obs-engine-nano-rta



I got mine from here.

They out of black ones though, but these guys have some



Mari said:


> Good day,
> 
> We have the Nano in stock for R440.00 but only in black http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/obs-engine-nano-black/



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (30/3/17)

@Cespian

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (30/3/17)

Seems like Cloud Lounge has jacked the price from R320 to R380

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (30/3/17)

Caramia said:


> Seems like Cloud Lounge has jacked the price from R320 to R380


  It must be flying from their shelves

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TechnoSnakeMan (31/3/17)

Can anyone please tell me whether the grub screws on these are off the larger variant opposed to the engine?


----------



## Raindance (7/4/17)

Received mine today and loving it. Very accurate review @daniel craig. Think i will be ordering one or two more of these. Just want to get past the honeymoon stage, if i still feel the same, ill be making these the cornerstone of my fleet. The aese of filling and leakproof top airflow design is what dethroned the Ammit. Still love the little Ammit though. Flavour wise they are about the same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (7/4/17)

Raindance said:


> Received mine today and loving it. Very accurate review @daniel craig. Think i will be ordering one or two more of these. Just want to get past the honeymoon stage, if i still feel the same, ill be making these the cornerstone of my fleet. The aese of filling and leakproof top airflow design is what dethroned the Ammit. Still love the little Ammit though. Flavour wise they are about the same.


100% no leaks or anything at all. It's perfect to put in your pocket when you out and about. The fact that it's leak free is a major pro. No more worrying about juice leaking through the airflow when its tilted. The building and wicking is also really simple and doesn't require much/any experience. Probably one of the easiest to build and wick tanks I've ever used.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dolfie (12/4/17)

Got my


daniel craig said:


> 100% no leaks or anything at all. It's perfect to put in your pocket when you out and about. The fact that it's leak free is a major pro. No more worrying about juice leaking through the airflow when its tilted. The building and wicking is also really simple and doesn't require much/any experience. Probably one of the easiest to build and wick tanks I've ever used.


Got my Nano today put the coil in they supply with it. Reads at 0.34 ohm and Vaping at 35Watts. Just a question when i vape for longer than 3 seconds it is getting loud like you are pouring water on a hot plate is my wicking up to shit or what

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/4/17)

Dolfie said:


> Got my
> Got my Nano today put the coil in they supply with it. Reads at 0.34 ohm and Vaping at 35Watts. Just a question when i vape for longer than 3 seconds it is getting loud like you are pouring water on a hot plate is my wicking up to shit or what


That is most definitely your wicking. You have used a too much cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dolfie (12/4/17)

Sorted it was the wicking


daniel craig said:


> That is most definitely your wicking. You have used a too much cotton.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> daniel craig said:
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (12/4/17)

please show me pics of where you guys place the coils ...... i have tried various builds and find the flavor very muted compared to my normal engine's.

It wicks like a champ and i get no dry hits but like i say flavor is very muted.


----------



## Daniel (12/4/17)

Caveman said:


> I got mine from here.
> 
> They out of black ones though, but these guys have some
> 
> ...




Aaaand seems both URLs moved or no longer valid ? 

It's annoying that vendors push the price up due to demand. Give me your best price from the start man ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (12/4/17)

Daniel said:


> Aaaand seems both URLs moved or no longer valid ?
> 
> It's annoying that vendors push the price up due to demand. Give me your best price from the start man ....


Agreed.


----------



## daniel craig (13/4/17)

morras said:


> please show me pics of where you guys place the coils ...... i have tried various builds and find the flavor very muted compared to my normal engine's.
> 
> It wicks like a champ and i get no dry hits but like i say flavor is very muted.


What Build you got in there?


----------



## kev mac (13/4/17)

Caveman said:


> I checked the QR code and it said it is authentic, typed it into obs website and it just said that it has already been queried lol.. I read on reddit they changed it and didn't let anybody know. For interest sake, what was your included coil resistance?


got my Nano in the mail today to complete our happy family. (btw my included coil ohmed out at .31

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## morras (13/4/17)

Have tried various 3 and 3.5 mm id coils , including plain wire and some of the coil company's fused claptons , ohms ranged from 0.2 to 0.8 and got pretty much the same result from all the builds..........hence my thinking is that maybe i am not placing the coil in the right spot.

Lots of vapor production but very little flavor.


----------



## spiv (13/4/17)

morras said:


> Have tried various 3 and 3.5 mm id coils , including plain wire and some of the coil company's fused claptons , ohms ranged from 0.2 to 0.8 and got pretty much the same result from all the builds..........hence my thinking is that maybe i am not placing the coil in the right spot.
> 
> Lots of vapor production but very little flavor.



Can you post a pic of your coil placement?
Also (and I'm sure you have already), double check that the big airhole is closest to the coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dolfie (13/4/17)

spiv said:


> Can you post a pic of your coil placement?
> Also (and I'm sure you have already), double check that the big airhole is closest to the coil.


Made another coil today with Clapton that I never used before and was just lying around coil came out at 0.64 Vaping it at 27watts. Maybe next purchased will be Ni80. This thing has massive airflow. I have read that some close the smaller air hole with cotton to get better Flavour. But for me I am happy as is. I have tested some off my DIY juice and personally i get better Flavour on this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (13/4/17)

Having used mine a couple of days now this is quickly becoming a favorite. Has huge airflow so much so that when you have it wide open it feels like you are sucking through a 50mm pvc pipe. The flavour is spot on and it is so easy to wick and build on. It does go through juice like the sharks go through forwards. 

I think im going to try a simple build on the next turn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (13/4/17)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Having used mine a couple of days now this is quickly becoming a favorite. Has huge airflow so much so that when you have it wide open it feels like you are sucking through a 50mm pvc pipe. The flavour is spot on and it is so easy to wick and build on. It does go through juice like the sharks go through forwards.
> 
> I think im going to try a simple build on the next turn.


I was in total agreement with you until you mentioned the KZN national ballet dancers association....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (13/4/17)

Raindance said:


> I was in total agreement with you until you mentioned the KZN national bally dancers association....



Seems rather fitting considering their performance of late


----------



## Raindance (13/4/17)

Wayne Swanepoel said:


> Seems rather fitting considering their performance of late


Nice Burn! Roasting some carnivorous sea life tonight it seems!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dolfie (13/4/17)

E


Raindance said:


> Nice Burn! Roasting some carnivorous sea life tonight it seems!


Even if I use 100ml juice a month more its still a winner. Mind you I probably waisted that a month on leaks anyway not counting the rolls off toilet paper.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (13/4/17)

C'mon @Wayne Swanepoel , take a stab at "we pee" as well. We sure could do with the motivation!


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (13/4/17)

Raindance said:


> C'mon @Wayne Swanepoel , take a stab at "we pee" as well. We sure could do with the motivation!



nei mei bru , they are on top of their conference, until you see the rest

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## morras (14/4/17)

spiv said:


> Can you post a pic of your coil placement?
> Also (and I'm sure you have already), double check that the big airhole is closest to the coil.




kk , here is the pick of the latest build i have in - it ohms out to 0.7 - tried to place the top of the coil level with the top of the posts - to me it looks like it is in line with the airflow there......the coil is definitely in front of the big air hole - you cant screw it down if it isn't.


----------



## morras (14/4/17)

any opinions ?


----------



## Dolfie (14/4/17)

morras said:


> any opinions ?


It looks good why not plug the small hole with cotton and see if there is a difference. Maybe try a different kind of wire.


----------



## kev mac (20/4/17)

morras said:


> Have tried various 3 and 3.5 mm id coils , including plain wire and some of the coil company's fused claptons , ohms ranged from 0.2 to 0.8 and got pretty much the same result from all the builds..........hence my thinking is that maybe i am not placing the coil in the right spot.
> 
> Lots of vapor production but very little flavor.


Strange how certain things bust our chops unexplainably,my Serpent mini does this to me and I know it's a good unit. I have all three Engines and get great flavor from all with little fuss. I usually place the coils about 1/8 of an inch from the top of the posts. I have been using Clapton type coils.Stay with it,they are one of the best tanks on the market IMO and worth the effort,tho part of the allure is the ease of builds,for me they are set and forget no leakage no bull and great flavor.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/4/17)

morras said:


> kk , here is the pick of the latest build i have in - it ohms out to 0.7 - tried to place the top of the coil level with the top of the posts - to me it looks like it is in line with the airflow there......the coil is definitely in front of the big air hole - you cant screw it down if it isn't.
> 
> View attachment 91578


In my opinion its that wire. I never get good flavour from those specific claptons in the many times i have tried them. Did you try the coil from the box? I would advise on getting a flat clapton wire instead.


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/4/17)

Question... Thinking of selling my engine to get the nano? Anyone with both think its worth swapping out for the nano. Im running dual 26 Ni80 vaping at 32W . Flavour is quite good.


----------



## spiv (26/4/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Question... Thinking of selling my engine to get the nano? Anyone with both think its worth swapping out for the nano. Im running dual 26 Ni80 vaping at 32W . Flavour is quite good.



I've got both. Found that the Nano only really shines with big fancy coils. Aliens, Claptons, etc. I have a 3mmID Alien in there. Comes out to about 0.25ohms.
I haven't tried big coils in my normal Engine, but it works great with a pair of 26ga SS at 3mmID. 

With that said, I'm getting better flavour from the Nano. It's an unfair comparison though.
Will try some fancy coils in the normal engine tonight and report back. Although I imagine that 5ml tank won't last me very long

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (26/4/17)

spiv said:


> I've got both. Found that the Nano only really shines with big fancy coils. Aliens, Claptons, etc. I have a 3mmID Alien in there. Comes out to about 0.25ohms.
> I haven't tried big coils in my normal Engine, but it works great with a pair of 26ga SS at 3mmID.
> 
> With that said, I'm getting better flavour from the Nano. It's an unfair comparison though.
> Will try some fancy coils in the normal engine tonight and report back. Although I imagine that 5ml tank won't last me very long



I think thats fair enough cause i would only use fancy coils in the nano. I never do fancy in the normal as i find the vape gets way to hot. So if flavour is better than my dual ni80 with a clapton. thats worth a switch for me


----------



## haruspex (26/4/17)

spiv said:


> I've got both. Found that the Nano only really shines with big fancy coils. Aliens, Claptons, etc. I have a 3mmID Alien in there. Comes out to about 0.25ohms.
> I haven't tried big coils in my normal Engine, but it works great with a pair of 26ga SS at 3mmID.
> 
> With that said, I'm getting better flavour from the Nano. It's an unfair comparison though.
> Will try some fancy coils in the normal engine tonight and report back. Although I imagine that 5ml tank won't last me very long


Agree with the 'big fancy coils' statement. Had SS claptons in the nano which worked good. When I built a Fused clapton the flavour was much better. Current build Fused Clapton 26ga SS X 2 wrapped in 28ga kanthal a1 lovely vape at 37.5W 440'ish F

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/5/17)

So i have joined on the nano. Picked it up at VK if anyone is looking for them.

Sitting very nice on the Fingerprint magnet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/5/17)

Getting really good flavour and i just used the coil in the box. I did add an extra wrap to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (6/5/17)

morras said:


> any opinions ?


Looks perfect to me. I love and own all three Engines but I find I prefer the original as IMO it delivers the best flavor,and the mini is a close second. I was psyched about the Nano and still love it but maybe the dual coil has something to do with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (14/7/17)

Ive also joined the club,so far so good

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/6/20)

Richelo Killian said:


> I got mine from China as well, and could not agree more on all your pro's and cons!
> 
> LOVELY tank!
> 
> ...


I just had to comment on this  even though this thread is ages old. I have 4 Nano's in my daily rotation, still can't beat them for the combination of ease of build, leak-free, flavour and vapour. Uses a bit of juice, but then we have our own juice co. so who cares!! 




Of all the tanks I've tried through the years, this is it, simply the best.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (17/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> I just had to comment on this  even though this thread is ages old. I have 4 Nano's in my daily rotation, still can't beat them for the combination of ease of build, leak-free, flavour and vapour. Uses a bit of juice, but then we have our own juice co. so who cares!!
> 
> View attachment 198754
> 
> ...


I have to agree on all points @YeOldeOke except for the juice company  but I DIY. I have 3 in rotation. My first building rta and I have never been sorry, imho nothing can compete.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> I have to agree on all points @YeOldeOke except for the juice company  but I DIY. I have 3 in rotation. My first building rta and I have never been sorry, imho nothing can compete.


What I didn't mention is the fill, it's a real pleasure when you fill it 4-5 times a day. Slide up, fill, slide down. No mess, no flooding, no tissues and rags. Clean n easy.

Great design.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## adriaanh (17/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> What I didn't mention is the fill, it's a real pleasure when you fill it 4-5 times a day. Slide up, fill, slide down. No mess, no flooding, no tissues and rags. Clean n easy.
> 
> Great design.


Where can I get my hands on one of these?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/6/20)

adriaanh said:


> Where can I get my hands on one of these?


@adriaanh Doubt whether you'll still find the Nano, but there's the odd OBS Engine out there still, its a dual coil, looks the same design as the Nano.

https://www.vapedomain.co.za/collec...-ii-dual-coil-26mm-rta?variant=17350115459131

https://www.vapeowave.co.za/product/obs-engine-rta-atomizer-25mm/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YeOldeOke (17/6/20)

I've found the best way to wick the Nano is to just cover the juice holes not stick the cotton into them. Perfect wicking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## adriaanh (17/6/20)

YeOldeOke said:


> @adriaanh Doubt whether you'll still find the Nano, but there's the odd OBS Engine out there still, its a dual coil, looks the same design as the Nano.
> 
> https://www.vapedomain.co.za/collec...-ii-dual-coil-26mm-rta?variant=17350115459131
> 
> https://www.vapeowave.co.za/product/obs-engine-rta-atomizer-25mm/


Thanks for the feedback, thought as much, looking for the Nano.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## adriaanh (24/7/20)

Managed to get my hands on a OBS Nano RTA thanks to @ARYANTO 

Any advice on wicking and coil placement for the OBS NANO RTA, not getting great flavour so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (24/7/20)

adriaanh said:


> Managed to get my hands on a OBS Nano RTA thanks to @ARYANTO
> 
> Any advice on wicking and coil placement for the OBS NANO RTA, not getting great flavour so far.



Personally, I used the nano for ages and believed it was the bee's knees. Stopped using it but missed how easy and hassle free or was. When I tried it again years later. The flavour was very disappointing. I think that's based on the rapid progress that tanks have made since then.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/7/20)

I still use mine virtually daily, maybe I have gotten used to it but it gives me great flavor, even when I compare it with some of the other RTA’s I use. Between that and the Crius 2 it’s the only DL tanks that I still use regularly, and the ease and no leaking makes it a winner for me. 

Just for the record, I have sold my Zeus, bought one again, and sold it again, but the OBS stays. I do believe the Zeus had a slight slight edge taste wise, but at double the consumption as well. It just works for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/7/20)

I find that too much cotton is what kills the flavour in the Nano. I err on the side of too little. I use the dam method with great success where the cotton just lays on top of the holes. With this you have to cover the driptip with a finger when filling to prevent flooding. A little bit of cotton down the holes will help for that if it is a problem but not much, dont stuff it all down there.

I have been influenced by people saying the coil should be high and close to the posts, on reflection I'm not so sure. Seems the best I get is with the coil halfway up and centered.

Cotton less is best, for sure. I've had it so I can actually see through the coil after using it a bit and still got great flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------

